# The Pursuit Daypack By: Alps Mountaineering



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Pursuit Daypack
By: Alps Mountaineering

After 16 years in the outdoor industry Dennis Brune began Alps Mountaineering. Alps mountaineering products were designed with knowledge from people like Dennis who had tested and sold backpacking and camping products for more than a quarter of a century.
Recognizing a need in the market for quality hunting gear they extended their wealth of knowledge in the outdoor field and began manufacturing high quality hunting packs loaded with features such as the Pursuit pack we are writing about in this review.
To add to Alps resume they became the licensee of Browning Camping in 2009 and Browning uses the phrase “The Best There Is” and they offer “The Best There Is” not only in the Pursuit but in the entire Alps Family of Brands and to top it all off, their products have a lifetime warranty against workmanship and defects.
The Pursuit is a great bowhunters pack. With a universally designed bow holder system that will comfortably and securely hold your bow using lashing straps and an expandable bow pocket that is easily tucked away when not in use making a great combination to securely hold your bow. The front centered aluminum stay provides support, comfort and stability for the days hike. The Pursuit is also hydration compatible and features are numerous so let’s take a deep breath and look at some of them. 
Large front and main pockets, front lashing system, padded waist belt with two pockets made of water wicking material, blaze orange rain cover tucked away on the bottom, lower side mesh pockets, webbing loops for lashing just to name some. The 2700 cu in 4lb 1oz pack also feature whisper quiet material available in either Brushed RealTree AP HD or Brushed Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity. 
So, before you head out this hunting season without a pack take time and check out the Pursuit and other backs from Alps Mountaineering at www.AlpsOutdoorz.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting 
MOABHunting.com


----------

